# Children's stories with illustration



## GreenAvenue (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi everybody, 

I have been working with an illustrator for quite a while. So far she has done illustrations with small children's stories that were published in the local paper, nothing fancy. 

She (this is the illustrator) has published various books on her own in the past. She suggested to work together. So I pulled some chapters of an previously written story from the C-drive and rewrote it. 

She proposed to send in 6 chapters with illustrations and add a short description about the whole story. 

Now first of all, I always read you shouldn't submit your children's stories WITH illustrations, agents of publisher don't like this. *Is this true?*

Since I never published stories in North America I am not familiair with the procedure. *How do I know what agent accepts children's stories? *

I am also sending my proposal (i.e. the 6 chapters, description and the illustration) to European publishers. You contact these directly. *What happens in the case a publisher in North America -Canada or the U.S. accepts the manuscript together with a European?*

Would any of you have any other feedback?

Thanks!!

Leanne


----------



## LadyT (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't answer your third question, but as for the first two: yes, based on everything I've seen, publishers discourage children's book authors from working with illustrators.  They prefer to match writers with illustrators they have hired.  The main exception to this is if you are both the writer AND the illustrator - which appears to be a hot commodity.

As for your second question: there are a number of agents search engines you can peruse to find agents that look for children's books.  Or you can do a google search with "agent" and "children's books" etc. as your keywords, and bob's your uncle.


----------

